# my pin hole camera pictures



## holderbeam

kk made a pin hole camera withj a shoe box only got one good picture and here it is


----------



## 1986

This is really cool! Great job. I've always wanted to try this. It looks like a double exposer infrared.


----------



## ErectedGryphon

Comes out better if you invert it with PS, this is a negative.


----------



## holderbeam

ErectedGryphon said:


> Comes out better if you invert it with PS, this is a negative.



How do i do that i just chucked it in developer,stop,stick,wash and scanned it in??


----------



## newrmdmike

well . . . in darkroom you can do a contact print, and in photoshop you can . . . do this open your file, press "command+i"  or in windows cntrl + i or something, then save it as a new name or over it or whatev.


----------



## holderbeam

ooo right i get ya cheers heres the invert looks alot more like a normal photo now


----------



## ErectedGryphon

See, now you got a work of art there


----------



## J.Kendall

Looks pretty nice. I've wanted to try making a pin-hole camera for a while now, just never found the time.


----------



## Loki

great job! Those are so much fun


----------



## JMLPictures

Ill have to try that. I am getting my DR setup here soon! Can't WAIT!!!

Josh


----------



## holderbeam

JMLPictures said:


> Ill have to try that. I am getting my DR setup here soon! Can't WAIT!!!
> 
> Josh



yeah its so fun and simple just paint the inside of the box black and place the paper in there and get to shooting


----------



## matfoster

holderbeam said:


> ooo right i get ya cheers heres the invert looks alot more like a normal photo now



good fun. how long was the exposure?


----------



## holderbeam

i used a shoe box so maybe about 2 minutes?? but dnt quote me on tht it was 2 years ago


----------



## matfoster

ok thanks. i put a pinhole in my DSLR bodycap.


----------



## terri

Nice job!

I moved this thread over to the Alternative processes forum, since this is the kind of work that fits here.     

Hope to see you do more of these!


----------



## carrollove

That is a great job! Those are so much funa fter all.


----------



## webmaster705

Wow amazing shots, i wish i can have such, i will share mine, i am learning from all of members shots, i am sure one day mine will be a mster piece


----------



## AnaBo

is there a way to get a positive straight away? like if you put two piece of paper instead of one?


----------



## compur

ana b. said:


> is there a way to get a positive straight away? like if you put two piece of paper instead of one?



Freestyle sells a positive paper that develops straight to a positive image. It
comes in various sizes.

See:
Fotokemika-Efke-BandW-Positive-Paper


----------



## D-B-J

we made pinholes in m,y class this yr. so much fun!


----------



## Dallmeyer

You got a nice result holderbeam. Has anyone ever tried this?


http://www.flickr.com/groups/zoneplates/pool/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zone_plate

http://glsmyth.com/Pinhole/Articles/ZonePlate/Zone_Plate.htm


----------



## AnaBo

compur said:


> ana b. said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there a way to get a positive straight away? like if you put two piece of paper instead of one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freestyle sells a positive paper that develops straight to a positive image. It
> comes in various sizes.
> 
> See:
> Fotokemika-Efke-BandW-Positive-Paper
Click to expand...




Awsome!!.. this is so weird, I wonder why  not all brands make it, or well atleast used to, when it was more popular . thanks for the info.


----------



## JackAlexander

fantastic job. How do you achieve that!


----------



## dak1b

very cool. pinhole is sik


----------



## skywalker

like lomo with the "frame".

 Do you also play lomo pic?

Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!! like spy~~~ can't wait to see more:lmao:


----------



## photoguru

This is interesting, mind sharing how you accomplished this photo ?


----------



## shutterbugsdesign

wow pinhole! i want to try this too. just can't figure out how the setup and print process works..


----------

